# Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2011)

*Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2011)

*Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

warum habe ich nur das gefühl das sowas wie die h 40 
ziemlich bald in form des boxed kühler für die sandy brigde -e modelle kommt ...
solange die punpe leise ist und die kühleistung bei einem niedriger drehenden bzw leiserem lüfter allzusehr abnimmt 
+ nen guten preis (40 euro) wäre es sicherlich ne gute alternative für viele htpcs


----------



## Darkisma (6. Oktober 2011)

*Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Wenn jetzt noch eine "günstige" Kompaktkühlung käme, die man auch leise betreiben kann....

Die Daten sprechen leider nicht dafür.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Ich bleibe da doch lieber bei der Luftkühlung, entweder richtige Wasserkühlung oder keine.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Ich muss Dr Bakterius zustimmen.
Einzige Ausnahmen sind kleine HDPCs wo die normalen Kühler nicht reinpassen.


----------



## xdevilx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

schreibfehler? 380mm is der Radi wohl nicht dick, eher 38mm


----------



## Pal_Calimero (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich bleibe da doch lieber bei der Luftkühlung, entweder richtige Wasserkühlung oder keine.


 
Nicht nur das, die sind auch verhältnismäßig schlechter als ein gute Tower-Kühler.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, die sind auch verhältnismäßig schlechter als ein gute Tower-Kühler.


 Im aktuellen Heft mit dem entsprechenden Tests sieht das bei der Gegenüberstellung der NH-D14 (Luft) und ab Corsair H50 -H100 alles andere als schlechter für die Kompaktkühlungen H2O aus...!


----------



## Pal_Calimero (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Enzig allein das H100 überzeugt mich etwas, alles darunter gibs halt bessere und vorallem preisw. Tower-Kühler. Die Dinge sind sowieso auf schnelldreh. Lüfter optimiert, von leise ist hier nicht wirklich die Rede. 

Vergleich mal H80 mit Macho.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Sie sind aber meistens lauter, da schnelle Lüfter und enge Lamellen benutzt werden.
Deswegen sind sie schlechter


----------



## X Broster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Kann die H70 jedem nur empfehlen, seit kanpp einem Jahr im Betrieb, neuerdings mit 2500k und bekomm 5.1GHz gut gekühlt.

WaKü wins!


----------



## Xel'Naga (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Bin ein WaKü Fan und finde es daher gut das immer mehr WaKü's am Markt erscheinen, auch welche wie diese hier die eher für Einsteiger gedacht sind und relativ einfach zu installieren sind.
Intel/Amd sollen mal anfangen deren HighEnd CPUs mit solchen kleinen WaKü's auszuliefern, das wäre ein Fortschritt für alle und was gutes für die WaKü Gemeinschaft.
Habe auch einen H50 für meinen Zweit-PC im Einsatz, bin vollstens zufrieden damit.


----------



## therealbastard (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Vielleicht doch einmal die Art und Weise sich an eine WaKü heranzutrauen...Platz im Gehäuse ist da.


----------



## Tranix (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Betreibe den H70 mit 2 Enermax Cluster und er kühlt sehr gut und mit den Lüftern auch sehr leise.

Sicherlich ist es keine richtige Wakü, aber für einen Anfänger wie mich , ich Sachen Wasserspielzeug, schon mal sehr gut


----------



## Uter (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Intel/Amd sollen mal anfangen deren HighEnd CPUs  mit solchen kleinen WaKü's auszuliefern, das wäre ein Fortschritt für  alle und was gutes für die WaKü Gemeinschaft.


 Wieso sollte das gut für jemand sein? Die Prozessoren würden mehr kosten, die Luftkühler würden überflüssig und jeder würde meinen, dass er eine richtige Wakü hat. 



therealbastard schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch einmal die Art und Weise sich an eine WaKü heranzutrauen...Platz im Gehäuse ist da.


 Mit Kompaktkühlungen kann man sich an gar nichts heran trauen, höchstens an Luftkühler. Selbst wenn man Jahre Kompaktkühlungserfahrung hat, dann hat man doch genauso viel Waküerfahrung wie jeder Luftkühler. +

@ topic:
Warum nicht endlich mal eine Kompaktkühlung mit großem Lamellenabstand? Diese könnte dann wirklich mit guten Luftkühlern konkurrieren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



> @ topic:
> Warum nicht endlich mal eine Kompaktkühlung mit großem Lamellenabstand? Diese könnte dann wirklich mit guten Luftkühlern konkurrieren.




Dann wäre wohl die Kühlleistung zu schlecht 

Naja ich halte eh nicht viel von diesen Kühlungen. Eine richtige Wakü ist durch nichts zu ersetzten.


----------



## david430 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Dann wäre wohl die Kühlleistung zu schlecht
> 
> Naja ich halte eh nicht viel von diesen Kühlungen. Eine richtige Wakü ist durch nichts zu ersetzten.


 
jetzt hört mal auf zu lamentieren! diese kühlungen haben sehr wohl ihre daseinsberechtigung. ich habe bisher schon alles mitgemacht. luftkühler, dann den h50, dann eine richtige wasserkühlung mit einem haufen von radiatoren. jetzt habe ich einen h60, weil die wasserkühlung ohne umbauarbeiten nicht in meinen cube gepasst hätte. die leistung des h60 ist super. der hält meinen 2500K mit 5 volt auf 50-55°C pro kern bei last. da kann man einfach nicht nörgeln. klar, wer mehr vcore haben will oder eine grafikkarte mit einbinden will, der braucht eine andere lösung. aber für normale gaming pcs sind diese lösungen sowohl komfortabel, gut, günstig und platzsparend. also hört damit auf, dass diese nicht richtigen wasserkühlungen konkurrieren können. es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass ein 120mm radiator bei einem h70,... nicht so gut kühlt, wie ein mora mit satten 9 120mm lüftersteckplätzen. mit starken luftkühlern können diese gut mithalten, ich spreche aus erfahrung, und dabei bei weniger platzaufkommen.

die lösungen sind gut und günstig. und man hat nicht diesen aufwand mit wasser austauschen, reinigen, neue radiatoren einfügen,... das hat mich auf dauer sehr genervt.


----------



## _chris_ (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



david430 schrieb:


> jetzt hört mal auf zu lamentieren! diese kühlungen haben sehr wohl ihre daseinsberechtigung. ich habe bisher schon alles mitgemacht. luftkühler, dann den h50, dann eine richtige wasserkühlung mit einem haufen von radiatoren. jetzt habe ich einen h60, weil die wasserkühlung ohne umbauarbeiten nicht in meinen cube gepasst hätte. die leistung des h60 ist super. der hält *meinen 2500K mit 5 volt* auf 50-55°C pro kern bei last. da kann man einfach nicht nörgeln. klar, wer mehr vcore haben will oder eine grafikkarte mit einbinden will, der braucht eine andere lösung. aber für normale gaming pcs sind diese lösungen sowohl komfortabel, gut, günstig und platzsparend. also hört damit auf, dass diese nicht richtigen wasserkühlungen konkurrieren können. es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass ein 120mm radiator bei einem h70,... nicht so gut kühlt, wie ein mora mit satten 9 120mm lüftersteckplätzen. mit starken luftkühlern können diese gut mithalten, ich spreche aus erfahrung, und dabei bei weniger platzaufkommen.
> 
> die lösungen sind gut und günstig. und man hat nicht diesen aufwand mit wasser austauschen, reinigen, neue radiatoren einfügen,... das hat mich auf dauer sehr genervt.


 
Gleiche Situation und gleiche Meinung! Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich hatte auch schon alles, aber weil ich jetzt einen Mini-PC habe bin ich jetzt bei der Kompaktkühlung stehengeblieben. Nicht zu vergessen das die Dinger gut sind, wenn man oft den PC rumschleppen muss, zum Beispiel auf ne Lan. 

Deine 5 Volt beim 2500k bezweifle ich aber stark .


----------



## david430 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Deine 5 Volt beim 2500k bezweifle ich aber stark .


 
mich hat es auch verwundert.^^ habe natürlich andere lüfter drauf. 2 xigmateks. dann habe ich noch LLC ausgeschalten und alle stromsparmodi aktiv. zudem beträgt die vcore bei mir 1,22 volt. das ist alles stabil, unter last gehen die voltages dann wegen vdroop dann nochmals runter. deshalb habe ich kaum eine veränderung zwischen idle und last.^^ ich kann mal en screen machen, aber habe den pc gerade nicht. wenn ich wieder an meine geliebte kiste rankomme, dann wäre aber ein solcher möglich.^^

btw. deine hardware find ich super. konsequent auf nvidia gesetzt, auch beim smartphone.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

@david430

Richtig, die haben sie. Ich würde so eine in einem engem Case verwenden, sonst aber nicht. Und ja, auch ich hatte einen H50. Von dem abgesehen, dass mir die Pumpe zu laut war, war die Kühlleistung etwas schlechter, als die des Mugen 2, bei gleicher Drehzahl. 
Eigentlich kann man diese Kühllösungen nicht mit richtigen Waküs vergleichen, alleine schon wegen dem Preisunterschied. Aber im Prinzip muss es jeder selber entscheiden. 
Aber du hast Recht, der Aufwand bei einer richtigen Wakü ist teilweise sehr hoch...

So long...


----------



## Uter (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



david430 schrieb:


> jetzt hört mal auf zu lamentieren!


Er hat aber recht, es gibt keine leistungsfähigere alltäglich nutzbare Kühlmethode für Computer.



david430 schrieb:


> diese kühlungen haben sehr wohl ihre daseinsberechtigung.


Das bestreitet auch niemand...



david430 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich einen h60, weil die wasserkühlung ohne umbauarbeiten nicht in meinen cube gepasst hätte.


...das ist einer der zwei. Der 2. ist maximales Kühlen ohne dabei einen aufwändigen Aufbau nutzen zu müssen, das geht dafür auf die Ohren.



david430 schrieb:


> der hält meinen 2500K mit 5 volt auf 50-55°C pro kern bei last.


Auf 5V dreht der aber auch noch schneller als viele andere Lüfer auf 12V.



david430 schrieb:


> aber für normale gaming pcs sind diese lösungen sowohl komfortabel, gut, günstig und platzsparend.


...laut und teuer im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern.



david430 schrieb:


> mit starken luftkühlern können diese gut mithalten, ich spreche aus erfahrung, und dabei bei weniger platzaufkommen.


...und höheren Kosten und Lautstärke.



david430 schrieb:


> die lösungen sind gut und günstig. und man hat nicht diesen aufwand mit wasser austauschen, reinigen, neue radiatoren einfügen,... das hat mich auf dauer sehr genervt.


 Günstig? Du weißt was ein Macho kostet?
Eine richtige Wakü ist ein Hobby, wenn man das alles nicht machen will, dann ist man bei der falschen Kühlmethode.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Ein Macho kostet ein Stunden , dazu kommt die richtige Einbaurichtung bei Micro-Atx. 
Auch muss man den Nachabarn um einen Schraubenzieher, meiner war zu kurz, bitten.

Also macht ein Macho einen fertig.


----------



## _chris_ (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



david430 schrieb:


> mich hat es auch verwundert.^^ habe natürlich andere lüfter drauf. 2 xigmateks. dann habe ich noch LLC ausgeschalten und alle stromsparmodi aktiv. zudem beträgt die vcore bei mir 1,22 volt. das ist alles stabil, unter last gehen die voltages dann wegen vdroop dann nochmals runter. deshalb habe ich kaum eine veränderung zwischen idle und last.^^ ich kann mal en screen machen, aber habe den pc gerade nicht. wenn ich wieder an meine geliebte kiste rankomme, dann wäre aber ein solcher möglich.^^
> 
> btw. deine hardware find ich super. konsequent auf nvidia gesetzt, auch beim smartphone.



Achso die Lüfter mit 5V ich dachte das bezieht sich auf die CPU .

Bisher habe ich es auch nicht bereut auf Nvidia zu setzten Downsampling ist schon was feines und Tegra auch .


----------



## david430 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



Uter schrieb:


> Auf 5V dreht der aber auch noch schneller als viele andere Lüfer auf 12V.
> 
> ...laut und teuer im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern.
> 
> ...



ich bezog mich bei den 5 volt auf meine xigmateks, die am h60 befestigt sind. wenn die auf 5 volt laufen, beträgt die rpm etwa 625. ich glaube weniger, dass es so viele leistungsfähige 12cm lüfter gibt, die bei 12 volt auf 625 rpm drehen.

zu dem argument, sie wären lauter und teurer. schau dir mal ne review zum h60 an. bei einer solchen heizt dieser noctua kühlern,... im wert von 60-70 euro davon. der h60 kostet etwa 50 euro. der macho mag ganz gut kühlen, trotzdem ist dieser viel sperriger. die montage eines h60,h70,... ist dabei weit unproblematischer. und dann zum argument mit den lauten pumpen. es scheint hier im forum wohl einige leute geben, die ihren kopf extra nahe an den tower legen, um bloß alle geräusche mitzubekommen. mein cube steht in unmittelbarer nähe von mir. das sind vielleicht 20-30 cm auf schreibtischhöhe. da gibt es wahrlich lautere geräuschquellen, als die pumpe. und ich habe ein enermax modu87+, auf 5 volt heruntergeregelte lüfter, ansonsten nur eine festplatte, die ab und zu mal anläuft. ich höre die pumpe nicht heraus. also kann mir keiner erzählen, diese würde störende geräusche von sich geben.


@chris
die cpu mit 5 volt? ne, die läuft auf 10 Megavolt.

konnte mich auch nie über meine nvidias beschweren. tegra scheint mir auch sehr spannend. vielleicht gibts mal en tablet mit nvidia grafikprozessor.^^


----------



## X Broster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Meine Güte, verzweifelte LuKü Fans versuchen sich über Wasser zu halten...
Beide Kühlen 3x besser als sie heutzutage müssten und kosten nicht viel. Kein Grund die andere Lösung in Grund und Boden zu verdammen. Ne H60 kostet soviel wie eine hochwertige LuKü, für alle Preisbereiche darunter sind Luft-Lösungen zu haben.

Also, egal ob für den Preisbewussten, oder für eine Lösung mit höherem Preis, ohne schweren Klotz und etwas besonderem im Case, es ist für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

@david



> ich bezog mich bei den 5 volt auf meine xigmateks, die am h60 befestigt sind. wenn die auf 5 volt laufen, beträgt die rpm etwa 625. ich glaube weniger, dass es so viele leistungsfähige 12cm lüfter gibt, die bei 12 volt auf 625 rpm drehen.



Die Xigmateks sind meiner Meinung nach Lüfter, die absolut nicht Silent tauglich sind. Ich habe mir mal testweise welche gekauft. Sei mir nicht böse, aber das Laufgeräusch ist katastrophal, bei dem Preis. Da gebe ich lieber ein paar mehr € für NBs aus. 



> noctua kühlern,... im wert von 60-70 euro davon



Man muss auch keinen Nocuta Kühler in dem Preisbereich kaufen, der Macho ist fast genau so gut...



> der macho mag ganz gut kühlen, trotzdem ist dieser viel sperriger.



In wie fern? Gewicht oder Größe??



> und dann zum argument mit den lauten pumpen. es scheint hier im forum wohl einige leute geben, die ihren kopf extra nahe an den tower legen, um bloß alle geräusche mitzubekommen.



Ehh nein, die Pumpe war deutlich zu hören(50cm Abstand), wie es bei den neueren Modellen aka H60/H70 ist, weiß ich nicht, aber beim H50 war das eindeutig zu laut. Die OEM Verison, die direkt von Asetek kommt, war übrigens genau so laut. 



> ansonsten nur eine festplatte



Die zerstört sowieso das "Gesamtbild"...


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Die Größe das Macho stellt ein Problem dar. Siehe Anhang.
Ich komme nirgends mehr einfach ran.


----------



## _chris_ (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, hab mich verklickt .


----------



## david430 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @david
> 
> Die Xigmateks sind meiner Meinung nach Lüfter, die absolut nicht Silent tauglich sind. Ich habe mir mal testweise welche gekauft. Sei mir nicht böse, aber das Laufgeräusch ist katastrophal, bei dem Preis. Da gebe ich lieber ein paar mehr € für NBs aus.
> 
> ...


 
noiseblocker habe ich bereits bestellt. aber ich glaube, du scheinst ein extremsilent nutzer zu sein. ich gehe von der mehrheit der menschen aus. die kühler sind den kompaktkühlern sowohl in gewicht, als auch in größe unterlegen, in dem sinne, dass sie dabei schlechter sind.^^ zudem sollte man einen unterschied machen zwischen, ich kann, wenn ich den raum absolut schallisoliere und mich nur auf das eine konzentriere, die pumpe raushören und dem normalbetrieb unterscheiden. störend ist sie in keinem fall. da war die Laing, die ich hatte, lauter auf vollgas.

die festplatte zerstört das "gesamtbild"? primär wird eine ssd bei mir genutzt, die festplatte wird immer ausgeschalten, nur wenn ich auf diese zugreife, dann läuft sie an, also könnte man diese definitiv vernachlässigen.


----------



## _chris_ (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Also ich höre die Pumpe nicht aus meinem Case und mein PC ist wirklich nicht Laut. Da ist auch keine HDD die mal hochfährt. Ein leichtes Luftgeräusch hört man aus 50cm.

Diese Diskussion über was ist besser und so nervt schön langsam. Alles Arten haben vor und Nachteile. Man muss nur abwägen, was für einen wichtiger ist. In einem Cube einen Macho unterzubringen ist auch nicht grade das Wahre. Meine H20 620 ist außerdem leise (auch wenn das subjektiv ist) und kühlt trotzdem entsprechend. Aber bitte nicht wieder so ein geflame oder Fanboy-Gehabe. Wenn etwas wirklich so schlecht wäre, würde es doch keiner kaufen...

@david

Ich dachte du hast dich verschrieben und meinst eventuell 5MHz .

@turbo

Kann man den Kühler nicht um 90° drehen? Das wäre in jeder Hinsicht ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Uter (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



david430 schrieb:


> schau dir mal ne review zum h60 an. bei einer solchen heizt dieser noctua kühlern,... im wert von 60-70 euro davon.


 Zeig mir ein review, bei dem die H60 mit 600rpm gegen einen Luftkühler wie den gleich teuren Silver Arrow oder deutlich günstigeren Macho gewinnt.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Nö anders geht es nicht. Liegt an der Graka
Alles ausporbiert und der Lüfter muss dort hin,


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



> noiseblocker habe ich bereits bestellt. aber ich glaube, du scheinst ein extremsilent nutzer zu sein.


Durchaus.



> ich gehe von der mehrheit der menschen aus.



Ich bin nicht die Mehrheit 



> die kühler sind den kompaktkühlern sowohl in gewicht, als auch in größe unterlegen



Das stimmt durchaus...



> störend ist sie in keinem fall. da war die Laing, die ich hatte, lauter auf vollgas.



Wer eine Laing @12V laufen lässt ist selbst schuld 

Die Pumpen der H60 etc. sollen ja leiser sein als die, der H50. 



> primär wird eine ssd bei mir genutzt



Das ist ein Wort!


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2011)

X Broster schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die H70 jedem nur empfehlen, seit kanpp einem Jahr im Betrieb, neuerdings mit 2500k und bekomm 5.1GHz gut gekühlt.
> 
> WaKü wins!



Höchstens Flüssigkeitskühler oder kompakt wakü wins *hust*

H70 und Co als echte wakü zu betiteln ist ein Unding.

(hatte selber H70, jetzt Richtige Wakü, und dazwischen liegen Welten)


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

mein Gott..: Echte Wasserkühlungsbesitzer/Luftkühleranhänger versuchen hier wirklich "ihre" als die "einzig wahre" Kühlmethode zu verkaufen..Bloss eine Abgrenzung zu diesen "lauten" etc.. KompaktH2O-Kühlern...Ist das nicht ein bissel kindisch...? Ich dachte sowas gibt es nur bei den Themen Apple und AMD/Intel...etc...
Es hat doch jedes seine Berechtigung...!.. Manchmal komme ich mir hier wirklich vor, wie in einem Kindergarten...


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2011)

Kompaktkühlungen haben nur was in LAN mini Cases verloren. Sonst nirgendwo, außer man gibt was auf die Optik der kompaktkühlung.

Ich verteidige gar nix ^^, ich geb lediglich meine subjektive Meinung wieder.

Und da ich schon Lukü, kompaktkühlung und wakü hatte, nehme ich an meine meinung darüber Äußern zu können.


----------



## theping (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Ich finde diese Kompaktkühler mit der Zeit immer attraktiver. Bauen sich ähnlich leicht ein wie Luftkühler, bieten zum Teil bessere / stabilere Temps - also was ich nach meinen recherchen bisher sagen kann. Der H70 wird auf jeden Fall genauer betrachtet, da der H100 für meinen Miditower wohl etwas zu groß wird. Leider hab ich mit dem Q9300 auch eine sehr warme CPU-Reihe erwischt. Bis zur Ivybridge wird es noch eine Weile dauern, bis dahin wird etwas mehr in bessere Kühlung investiert und per OC das letzte bisschen Leistung nach gesteuert, wenn man es dann irgendwann braucht. Weiterer Vorteil den ich zur Zeit sehe ist das der Airflow über das Mainboard nochmal besser wird und die Kühlung des Systems sich wohl verbessert, da ja der Luftwiderstand eines CPU-Luftkühlers wegfällt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> mein Gott..: Echte Wasserkühlungsbesitzer/Luftkühleranhänger versuchen hier wirklich "ihre" als die "einzig wahre" Kühlmethode zu verkaufen..Bloss eine Abgrenzung zu diesen "lauten" etc.. KompaktH2O-Kühlern...Ist das nicht ein bissel kindisch...? Ich dachte sowas gibt es nur bei den Themen Apple und AMD/Intel...etc...
> Es hat doch jedes seine Berechtigung...!.. Manchmal komme ich mir hier wirklich vor, wie in einem Kindergarten...


 
Sicher hast du recht, nur wenn man den Gedanken an Wasser verschwendet finde ich die Komplettlösung besser. Auch sind bei den Kompaktkühlungen die Schläuche recht starr.


----------



## Falb (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Ich benutze die H70 mit 2 _Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm_, welche auf 600 U/min drehen. Das alles in einem gedämmten Gehäuse. Das System wird dadurch nahezu unhörbar, daher kann ich die Kompaktkühler von Corsair nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Chriss85 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

allso ich alls wakü fan,allso nen kumpel von mir hatte den h70 das war der letzte müll da würd ich mir er ein set hollen für 100 euro mehr und haste mehr von


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Natürlich ist eine komplette Wakü besser und ein normaler Luftkühler günstiger - diese Kompaktwaküs haben allerdings trotzdem ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

So werde ich z.B. für meinen Lanrechner bald eine holen, da eine komplette zu unpraktisch wäre. Ein Tower dagegen wäre airflowmäßig nicht sinnvoll, den besten Luftfluss und die beste Abgrenzung der einzelnen Komponenten erreiche ich da nunmal mit so einer Kompaktwakü.

Nur mal so als Beispiel zu was die nutze sind, in meinen Hauptrechner würde mir so ein Teil auch nie kommen 



EDIT: @Topic:  
Die H70 Core ist imo eine gute Idee, da sowieso kaum jemand die mitgelieferten Lüfter nutzen möchte. 
Sind einfach zu laut... Die H40 dagegen ist schon bissl übertrieben (wenn sie Leistungsmäßig wirklich so steht wie bisher angenommen), bald gibt es Kompaktwaküs auf Boxed-kühler Niveau


----------



## froschline (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Die H60 ist Perfekt und Super Leise die CPU ist in Idle so um die 32 Grad warm unter Last bei 1 Stunde prime 95 kommt meine CPU gerade mal auf ca. 47C   

Pumpe 4200 bis 4300 rpm Idle / Last
1 Lüfter 800 bist 980 rpm
2 Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung 700 bis 1000 rpm

Raumtemp 25 
CPU AMD 945


----------



## HadyBonVoyage (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair: Neue Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler H40 und H70 Core vorgestellt*

Die haben jetzt auch die gleiche Halterung wie die Antec Produkte, kein Wunder werden im gleichen Werck bei Asetek gefertigt.

Was heist hier entweder eine richtige Wasserkühlung oder keine?! 
Das ist eine Vollwertige Wasserkühlung. Oder wünscht du dir noch einen unpraktischen Ausgleichsbehälter dazu?

Ich möchte keinen riesen schweren Luftkülturm nicht mehr der mir eine menge Platz weg nimmt und das Mainboard durch das hohe gewicht arg stresst.


----------

